# Attaching an Aqua Medic 1000 to external filter



## madlan (6 Apr 2011)

Hi,

Has anyone managed to 'adapt' the AM1000 to fit on larger hose? I've replaced the (ribbed) hose with some standard fluval stuff, but this seems too large to fit on the AM1000, even with some jubilee clips on.

Do I need a reducer, such as: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EHEIM-REDUCER...6?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item5ad3ff5e56

Thanks


----------



## mdhardy01 (6 Apr 2011)

What filter are you using?
Most fluval filter except the fx5 can be used with standard eheim hose 
The hose tails on the am1000 will take 16/12 or 22/16 mm eheim hose 
Matt


----------



## madlan (6 Apr 2011)

Its a fluval 405, the AM1000 has different barbs compared to images I've seen, mine seems much smaller with double barbs?












Purchased from here: http://www.aquariumsuperstore.co.uk/Aqu ... 71113.html


----------



## mdhardy01 (6 Apr 2011)

No the hose tails are correct 
You leave them longer for the smaller pipe or cut them half way for the thicker pipe 
So long for the 16/12
Shorter for the 22/16
Matt


----------



## madlan (6 Apr 2011)

Will cutting them make much of a difference flow wise?
The hose is very lose, not connecting with the barbs:


----------



## mdhardy01 (6 Apr 2011)

That hose is too big you might be better getting some eheim 22/16 hose
Just pop it in some hot water to get it on your fluval
Matt


----------



## madlan (7 Apr 2011)

Ordered some 16/22 Eheim from ebay, thanks Matt!
I'm a bit worried about losing the 2 year AM warranty if I cut the barbs, will it have much of an impact if I leave them?


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2011)

madlan said:
			
		

> will it have much of an impact if I leave them?


Should not loose the warranty because of that, they are designed like that to accommodate both types of filter hose, so if you have 16/22mm they will expect you to cut it, if you don't you will get a reduced through put.


----------



## madlan (7 Apr 2011)

I've not seen a single image of one that has the dual barbs, I assume it's a new thing?
I'm guessing a small saw will get through it cleanly!


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2011)

madlan said:
			
		

> I've not seen a single image of one that has the dual barbs, I assume it's a new thing?
> I'm guessing a small saw will get through it cleanly!


Think its been like in the last 18 months that they started shipping with dual barbs, purchased one last April from TGM and that also came with dual barbs which I cut.


----------



## madlan (9 Apr 2011)

Just recieved the eheim hose, fit's great - thanks for your advice!


----------



## mdhardy01 (9 Apr 2011)

I take it it fits both am1000 and fluval filter?
Matt


----------



## madlan (10 Apr 2011)

Fits fine, allthough does require some hot water and a bit of force but I don't have any worries of the connections leaking!


----------



## mdhardy01 (10 Apr 2011)

Great glad you got it sorted 
Matt


----------



## madlan (11 Apr 2011)

Just need a tank that can hold water now!


----------



## mdhardy01 (11 Apr 2011)

So how did the base crack?
Gutting???


----------



## madlan (11 Apr 2011)

The metal trim was dented during delivery - I didn't notice until 5 weeks after it was delivered (when setting it up) retailer said it would be fine to use, just cosmetic damage but half way full and crack! Apparently it's not covered so I'm very gutted!


----------



## mdhardy01 (11 Apr 2011)

Retailer should replace it as they told you it would be ok!
Was it an online retailer or lfs? 
I would definitely be writing or e-mailing the supplier for either a replacement or compensation 
Matt


----------



## mdhardy01 (11 Apr 2011)

And who told you it's not covered!
As the damage was not your fault it definitely should be covered
Matt


----------



## madlan (11 Apr 2011)

Well, originally the tank was delivered unannounced - Gave it a good inspection inside for damage when I got home, all ok. 4\5 weeks later I set it up (I didn't remove the cardboard box until I was ready to move the aquarium on top of the stand). Noticed the trim\base of the tank in one corner had been damaged. Emailed Seapets to make sure it was OK to use it, wasn’t really worried about the cosmetic side as its covered by a vertical pole. Anyway, started a test fill at the weekend when they said it's fine – crack! They said they couldn’t replace it as the courier would not accept a claim after 5 weeks.

I’ve spent months saving for it, collecting all the equipment and reading up on here, been a dream for some time to have a planted setup half as good as some of the ones on here… I guess I'll have to stick with the nano!


----------



## mdhardy01 (11 Apr 2011)

Did seapets e-mail you back to say it was ok to use?


----------



## madlan (11 Apr 2011)

They said "I confirm that this tank will be perfectly fine to be used as advised by the manufacturer of the item. There is a bracket included in the tank that should cover up this damage so that it cannot be seen."


----------



## mdhardy01 (11 Apr 2011)

If that's the case I would take it up with seapets as they have given you a guarantee that the tank was ok to use. There is no reason to think that it was the courier that caused the damage, the damage could of happened at seapets !
I would e-mail them asking for a replacement explaining what has happened and copying their reply e-mail to show that they said it would be ok
Matt


----------



## madlan (11 Apr 2011)

Hi Matt, I've emailed them so fingers crossed!


----------



## bjorn (16 Apr 2011)

Just wanted to mention a recent experiance with SeaPets. 

I ordered some Vesicularia dubyana (Christmas Moss) from them and recieved one plastic pack of totally dried out dead moss, which was supposed to have been from Tropica. I would never ever order from them again. I'm quite sure that it was send out in that state that I recieved it in and never had issues with Tropica plants from other online shops.

Don't trust them.


----------



## madlan (17 Apr 2011)

I'm considering taking legal action now, I told them about the crack a week ago, no reply yet.


----------



## madlan (20 Apr 2011)

They've just agreed to replace it!


----------



## Johno2090 (20 Apr 2011)

Nice! Looking forward to your journal


----------



## mdhardy01 (20 Apr 2011)

That's fantastic news
Glad you got it sorted
Matt


----------



## madlan (28 Apr 2011)

Well, replacement arrived today - it's been damaged in two places, worse than the one returned! 3rd time lucky?


----------

